# Favorite Modern Opera Singers (Male & Female)



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Pretty straight forward-list your favorites and keep it current!

*MALE*

Christopher Purves (Baritone)
René Pape (Bass)
Bryn Terfel (Bass)
Bejun Mehta (Countertenor)
John Tomlinson (Bass)

*FEMALE*

Barbara Hannigan (Soprano)
Deborah Kayser (Soprano)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Modern I think meaning still alive and still singing? Not singers of modern opera.

Male: Rolando Villazon, Dmitri Hvorostovsky (RIP), Jonas Kaufmann.

Female: Luba Orgonasova, Renee Fleming (well she just retired but still sings) Waltraud Meyer (retired), Angela Gheorghiu, Vesselina Katsarova. Joyce DiDonato, Sonia Prina, many many more....


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Modern I think meaning still alive and still singing? Not singers of modern opera.
> 
> Male: Rolando Villazon, Dmitri Hvorostovsky (RIP), Jonas Kaufmann.
> 
> Female: Luba Orgonasova, Renee Fleming (well she just retired but still sings) Waltraud Meyer (retired), Angela Gheorghiu, Vesselina Katsarova. Joyce DiDonato, Sonia Prina, many many more....


Damn close to what my own list would be. :cheers: I'd add Anna Netrebko for the females, though perhaps more for her acting/stage presence than singing.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Rene Pape
Peter Mattei
Gerald Finley
Matthew Rose
Javier Camarena 
Michael Spyres

Joyce DiDonato
Carolyn Sampson
Alice Coote
Marie-Claire Lemieux


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

Rene Fleming, Rene Fleming, Rene Fleming,

Joyce di Donato.


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

She's retired now, but Natalie Dessay was always a favourite of mine - great fun in the DVD of Daughter of the Regiment.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

David Phillips said:


> She's retired now, but Natalie Dessay was always a favourite of mine - great fun in the DVD of Daughter of the Regiment.


I like her there, but not so fond of her anywhere else.


----------



## MarioDelMonacoViva (Apr 1, 2019)

Soprano: Diana Damrau
Mezzo: Anita Rachvelishvili
Countertenor: Kangmin Justin Kim
Tenor: Jonas Kaufmann
Baritone: Simon Keenlyside/Ludovic Tezier
Bass-Baritone: Bryn Terfel
Bass: Rene Pape


----------

